# Mare in foal to Contenda - progression thread



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

This is Contenda.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Okay so first teet photo is 30th aug. 2nd is from 1st Sep.

Body shots also 1st Sep. 

3rd teet shot is 4th Sep and 1st vulva pic, from that day to current when ever it's warm she realxes and then it tightens up again at night. 

Bags haven't gone up and down, they've slowly filled over time. 

4th teet/bag shot 5th Sep 
5th teet/bag shot 7th Sep 

Last body shot is 7th Sep. 

I'm not making it easy for you guys!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

First body shot and teet is 11th Sep 
Second shot is 13th.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Aannnndddd this is today!! Friday the 15th of September. 

Everything is going smoothly, let's hope it continues that way. :runninghorse2:


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

Looks like you could be having a foal any day now, by the look of those utters and vuvla!!! Has the base of her dock started to get loose yet?


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

She's gorgeous, and sire is nice too!

They'll make a nice baby, and it looks like it'll be soon!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I agree looks like any time now.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Congrats on the future baby! fun coincidence theres a mare called 'Contendra' on the start list of my show tomorrow, jumping 1.35m, all the way in Argentina xD


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

RockyMountainBaroque said:


> Looks like you could be having a foal any day now, by the look of those utters and vuvla!!! Has the base of her dock started to get loose yet?


Not yet! She's still holding on haha, I'm getting pretty excited though


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Luce73 said:


> Congrats on the future baby! fun coincidence theres a mare called 'Contendra' on the start list of my show tomorrow, jumping 1.35m, all the way in Argentina xD


She might be from the same line! Good luck at your show!  and thank you


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Today - 16/9/17

Has an edema on her belly. Otherwise same same as yesterday.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I bet it's going to be a really nice baby. The parents are beautiful. What are you hoping for? Filly or colt?


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

LoriF said:


> I bet it's going to be a really nice baby. The parents are beautiful. What are you hoping for? Filly or colt?


I hope you're right!! Thank you  I'll find a pic of the Dam when I was competing her. 
I think I want a filly, because if it was a colt I'd probably want to keep it a stallion if it's as nice as I think it will be, but I'm not in the situation to have a stallion so would probably end up being gelded and that would make me a little sad haha. So filly, I prefer mares over geldings. 😂

Her last foal (still born, premy) was a filly with the same stallion.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Mim a few years ago when she was ridden.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow super lucky!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

iloverains said:


> I hope you're right!! Thank you  I'll find a pic of the Dam when I was competing her.
> I think I want a filly, because if it was a colt I'd probably want to keep it a stallion if it's as nice as I think it will be, but I'm not in the situation to have a stallion so would probably end up being gelded and that would make me a little sad haha. So filly, I prefer mares over geldings. &#55357;&#56834;
> 
> Her last foal (still born, premy) was a filly with the same stallion.


Ha Ha, I felt the same way when my mare was pregnant. I wouldn't have wanted to geld a colt but pretty much would have been forced to due to circumstances. I prefer mares over geldings as well. I ended up with a filly and I adore her.

So sorry to hear about the last foal.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

LoriF said:


> iloverains said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you're right!! Thank you  I'll find a pic of the Dam when I was competing her.
> ...


I also have that feeling currently ! Our long awaited foal was a colt and we can't keep him a stallion mostly because I don't need a stallion but I also don't have the facilities for one! I would have liked a mare for the possibility of breeding later on if she showed some talent etc but alas it was not to be


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Yep, I guess it is what it is and above everything if it's healthy, I'm happy


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Big mumma is a big mumma! 17th Sep. 332 days. 

Her edema thingo is still hanging around which is making her belly look huge - I've given her a bit more walking to do today to hopefully disperse it. 

Been looking through the other foaling threads and it sure is making me real excited.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

iloverains said:


> Big mumma is a big mumma! 17th Sep. 332 days.
> 
> Her edema thingo is still hanging around which is making her belly look huge - I've given her a bit more walking to do today to hopefully disperse it.
> 
> Been looking through the other foaling threads and it sure is making me real excited.


She's looking huge! Almost time to pop haha


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Awe, she looks tired. My mare looked miserable just before she gave birth.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

LoriF said:


> Awe, she looks tired. My mare looked miserable just before she gave birth.


Awh - Yeah I think carrying that belly around and this heat ATM isn't the most pleasant of times for the poor girl. 

Her hind legs have swelled a bit now too, none of my horses are moving much.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Still no foal! Her due date _is_ the 25th so I guess I _can_ wait a few more days. 

Some more photos. 

Hanging out with her boyfriend that she's usually paddocked with.

Her edema is going up and down and forward. Poor girl. She's lapping up all the attention she's getting though.


----------



## Silver Whisper (Jan 26, 2015)

She's huge! Looking forward to baby photos


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

She's getting there! She's beautiful, reminds me so much of a TB mare that I have a soft spot for.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I can't get over how huge she is. Wow


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> She's getting there! She's beautiful, reminds me so much of a TB mare that I have a soft spot for.


Speaking of TBs - I actually don't know what breed Mim is, when I bought her I got told a Tb x WB - but the lady said she was just guessing because she got her from the sales to be a surrogate dam (which she had one foal as a carrier) 

I always presumed she was just a TB most likely a OTTB - but she doesn't have a microchip, does anyone know if a racehorse has to be microchipped? (Australia) 

And anyway in testing to find out what breed she could be? She does have a small unrecognisable brand and numbers (she's 12y/o, '05) 

P.s, still no foal haha.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

iloverains said:


> Speaking of TBs - I actually don't know what breed Mim is, when I bought her I got told a Tb x WB - but the lady said she was just guessing because she got her from the sales to be a surrogate dam (which she had one foal as a carrier)
> 
> I always presumed she was just a TB most likely a OTTB - but she doesn't have a microchip, does anyone know if a racehorse has to be microchipped? (Australia)
> 
> ...


I think you can get them genetically tested, as others on the forum have done so, but I don't know anything about the costs or how to go about it. I don't know if they have to be microchipped or not, but I'd guess probably not. Could be worth checking into? 

BTW if you don't know her breed, what breed is Contenda? Just curious. 

On the racing front, I guess it's entirely possible she's an OTTB. Coincidentally the one I mentioned was bred for racing but sustained a head injury at a few months old that left her with nerve damage so never raced. Funny how different the lives of two horses for the same thing can go


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> I think you can get them genetically tested, as others on the forum have done so, but I don't know anything about the costs or how to go about it. I don't know if they have to be microchipped or not, but I'd guess probably not. Could be worth checking into?
> 
> BTW if you don't know her breed, what breed is Contenda? Just curious.
> 
> On the racing front, I guess it's entirely possible she's an OTTB. Coincidentally the one I mentioned was bred for racing but sustained a head injury at a few months old that left her with nerve damage so never raced. Funny how different the lives of two horses for the same thing can go


I might have to look into it! I've always been curious, but a good horse is a good horse. Although the reason why I thought she was a OTT was because she used to bolt and rear and have severe separation anxiety. Don't worry guys I've put a lot of thought as to why I was breeding her 😂 And she's good now. 

Contenda is a Hanoverian, but I believe his dam was a TB or a TB cross. Wait, let me check. 
Nope, Contendas sire was a Holsteiner and his dam was a Hanoverian by Bolero. So he is a Hanoverian. A very nice and expensive one at that haha. 
Attached his pedigree. His sire is the most influential jumping stallion to date. 😲

Chestnut is Bolero (dams sire) 
Then the next two photos are Contrendro I (sire) 
And then the next two is Contender (sires sire) 
And last photo is Contenda (my bubbas sire) 
All sires have three socks! 

I wish I knew this much about Mims side!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

And this is Calypso II, Contendas sires, sires, sire. 

Have I gone too far ?? 😂


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

One more line. This is the sires sires sires sire. I'm sure there's a more technical way of saying that. 

Cor De La Bryere - Selle Francais

He was a foundation sire - his sire was a TB and dam was a Selle Francais


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

You can definitely see the family resemblance! I know nothing about bloodlines, but they're all very nice horses, and Mim is beautiful so this ought to be a great looking baby! Maybe it'll carry on the 3 socks trait too!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Hopefully I can unlock its pontential and bring out a jump like any of those sires, Grand Prix here we come. 

I'd love two hind socks. As Mim has no white. Haha, here's hoping. 

Hopefully only a few more days and you all will be able to get some foal pictures!


----------



## cbako01 (Oct 21, 2016)

iloverains said:


> Speaking of TBs - I actually don't know what breed Mim is, when I bought her I got told a Tb x WB - but the lady said she was just guessing because she got her from the sales to be a surrogate dam (which she had one foal as a carrier)
> 
> I always presumed she was just a TB most likely a OTTB - but she doesn't have a microchip, does anyone know if a racehorse has to be microchipped? (Australia)
> 
> ...


I believe all registered Tbs had to be micro-chipped after 2003? So if she's an '05 foal and a registered TB she should have a chip. What are her brands? You could always ask on one of the brand search pages if someone could try and trace her. Sometimes if you clip and wet the area it can help make it easier to read. If you don't have any idea of what her registered name is/was it might be hard to trace her. I'm not sure how accurate DNA testing would be and you'd have to hope that both parents were on file somewhere to be able to get a match anyway. I'm in a similar situation with my WB x TB mare, she's got a chip but no brands >.< I did get the name of her apparent sire, but unfortunately papers were lost by her previous previous owner so I have no proof.
Either way, your mare is lovely and hopefully you get a stella foal on the ground sooner rather than later!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

OTTBS are definitely chipped especially the ones who raced


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What handsome stallions! Gorgeous!!
Thank you for sharing :')


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

IT'S A FILLY! 

Woke up this morning to a gorgeous bay filly with not a speck of white. She's going well drinking and poopin' and sleeping. Super duper unco getting up haha. 

Here's some photos off my phone.


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

Oh my!
Look at those legssss! They go for miles! She is super cute! Congrats!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

legs for miles!! congrats!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

She's so cute!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Congrats!!!! She is so pretty, do you have a name for her yet? And yay for getting what you wanted, a filly!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Probably just paranoid. But foal poo, any expertise? 

She's passed a few stools, started quite dark being the milk poo, but now it's like a mustard mess. She's nursing really well and is getting up and down fine. But she's breathing quite heavily/fast. But she is in the sun and it is quite hot. I'll move her to the shade when she gets up again. 

But is the poo like this anything to be worried about? 

It was encased over some dark nuggets. But not it's coming/getting stuck like this.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

iloverains said:


> Probably just paranoid. But foal poo, any expertise?
> 
> She's passed a few stools, started quite dark being the milk poo, but now it's like a mustard mess. She's nursing really well and is getting up and down fine. But she's breathing quite heavily/fast. But she is in the sun and it is quite hot. I'll move her to the shade when she gets up again.
> 
> ...


If it were me I'd probably ring the vet, even if they don't come out but maybe to get some advice


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Ohmygah

So cute


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Okay I've stopped fretting. Such a stress head. Here's some more photos haha

And thank you everyone!! 
And thanks for the OTT/microchip info.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Her name is Madame Contessa 
Mims show name is Call Me Madame and then sire is Contenda.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

LoriF said:


> Congrats!!!! She is so pretty, do you have a name for her yet? And yay for getting what you wanted, a filly!


I'll be over the moon if she turns out half as stunning as your filly!


----------



## cbako01 (Oct 21, 2016)

What a gorgeous little filly! And all legs! I love her little fluffy ears <3 <3


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I guess you figured out that the hard balls are meconium, yes? A little Probios given as directed for foals wouldn't hurt her to help her digestive track in the right direction. You will also see her eating her mother's poo, let her. That also starts their digestive tracts in getting the proper bacteria flora started.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

She's beautiful...:bowwdown:

I love the name...so regal sounding.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice name!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

So I have some bad new. 
Unfortunately Contessa is now a orphan. Mim had a tear in her (can't remember exactly where) from presumably the birth (but the placenta was intact) so she started showing signs of colic yesterday afternoon, treating her for mild colic. 
We kept her going through the night with two vets coming and treating her. She was progressing every hour but still no eating or drinking but pooed three times. Yesterday we brought her to the vet surgery as she wasn't responding to the pain killer as well as she should have been she then underwent surgery but unfortunately was only a 25% chance of survival as 1/3 of her colon (8m) was dead. So we made the decision to put her down. 

Contessa is doing well and we're bottle feeding her. We have another mare that had a foal 3yrs ago so will introduce her as she's a wonderful mum and will be a companion and possible surrogate. 
She's absolutely adorable and I'm so glad she's healthy and continuing her life without mumma. Mim will be missed so much but life is life and death. I loved her so much but she is now pain free


----------



## Silver Whisper (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear your mare passed away, @iloverains. I can only imagine  

Good to hear baby is doing well though, and I really hope she does well for you!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

What a beautiful baby. I am SO sorry for your loss. It must be very hard. I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you all - really appreciate it. 

Bub is doing super, she's an absolute legend.

Here's some photos of the cutie pie.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your mare. Glad to see baby is doing well.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

So very sorry to hear you lost Mim.

Any chance you can find a nurse mare? Raising an orphan foal is a monumental task..


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

So sorry about Mim, but at least baby is doing well. She is a beautiful girl


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> So very sorry to hear you lost Mim.
> 
> Any chance you can find a nurse mare? Raising an orphan foal is a monumental task..


I've got a mare here that could be perfect for the job - she's dry but an awesome mum and she's showing heaps of interest in Bub and as Bub for her. So hopefully she may bag up herself as the hormones go through her body. If not I've got a few options, either giving her an injection to start the process or my friends have a pony mare who has still got milk but she's only 12hh. So fingers crossed my mare is suitable. 

I got the vet out to assess Contessa and she's super healthy and straight and everything is going for her except a tiny bit of fluid in her lungs, which will pass naturally. So super positive !


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

She's used to the dogs and chooks now. 

Progress with introducing her to Jaffa (dry mare) 

Had a massive run around and fell over for the first time haha. She dodged a tree pretty well though!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

So sorry for your mare but lucky she has you !


----------



## Jumping4Fun (Nov 20, 2012)

What a stunner! Sorry to read about Mim though.

I've got a mare at 299days and the wait is killing me! I'm hoping like crazy that I get a filly but I'll settle for healthy.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Jumping4Fun said:


> What a stunner! Sorry to read about Mim though.
> 
> I've got a mare at 299days and the wait is killing me! I'm hoping like crazy that I get a filly but I'll settle for healthy.


Thank you. 
How exciting! Good luck with it all! Healthy is where it's at but we can always hope! (Worked for me re: filly!) 



Spending so much time with Contessa has been a huge learning curve, for everyone envolved. She's obviously got a strong connection with us as we're her milk and personally chew post. 
She's such a laid back girl, she doesn't care about any loud noises or quick movements because of all the cuffuffle going on in her first couple of days that included a 3hr return float ride, she's halter "trained", she can be moved forward and stop , picked up and even rugged. 
She is running around more and more every day, I'd probably give her canter to walk a 9 hahaha she's so light on her feet. I'll have to somehow get a video on here so show you all. 
She's loves to stretch, and chew her tongue out the side and chew the posts and the chairs, she's for four massive baby teeth filling up the whole front of her mouth. They're through a mm or two. 
She's loves my dog, a border collie, Velvet, they're sleep buddies and play mates (Contessas "boss") they sleep back to back most of the time. 
And lastly, I'm absolutely smitten with this little filly. She is just the cutest little thing. 

P.s I understand all the behaviour issues that come with being too human, she's very much treated like a horse  and fingers crossed she'll be in with at least one sooner then later.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh ****, sorry about the angles of the photos!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

That's sweet about her loving your dog! Could we see pictures of them together? Ok, I'll confess, I really just want to see your Border Collie. I have three and they're the best. I'm not surprised the dog loves her. 



Shes quite the cute little girl! She looks like a bay? I've always wanted a horse like that and always got a horse with a lot of color.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

GMA100 said:


> That's sweet about her loving your dog! Could we see pictures of them together? Ok, I'll confess, I really just want to see your Border Collie. I have three and they're the best. I'm not surprised the dog loves her.
> 
> 
> 
> Shes quite the cute little girl! She looks like a bay? I've always wanted a horse like that and always got a horse with a lot of color.




Hhaha border collies are pretty good. I'll see if I have a photo. Although she's about to lay down now and Velvet is currently begging me for attention. 

Down she goes haha. She's getting better at getting up and down. Has some sort of technique now. 

Yep she's bay with not a speck of white. And neither was her dam. So it's nice that she can carry that on. And I love a "boring" bay. My first pony ever is a plain bay too. 
I think she's going to be near black when she grows up. Mim was super dark, when rugged she was 97% black and Contenda is a dark rich bay. And she's already got black legs and eyes. My sisters filly (who's now three) was born much lighter than Contessa and she's near black now. (Very dark brown) 

I don't think there's many people who are hoping for no white haha. 

And photo of Jaffa - potential mumma. This is her looking at Contessa 
And her double swirls are just the cutest.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Sometimes my brothers dog joins in. She keeps on trying to play with contessa, I took some screen shots of a video haha. She jumps side to side at Contessas face and will stay in that bow position haha. Classic hyper husky (huskyxborder collie) Contessa just ignores her or just starts running herself.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

If anyone has Instagram if you search #madamecontessa you can see some videos of her  (and that's my horse account)


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Awww!!! That dog is soooo cute next to the baby! I love her double swirls too!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Bubs doing super. Still bottle feeding and trying to figure out a mare. 


Speaking of. Anyone have any knowledge or thoughts in regards to putting her on a 12.2hh welsh mare. (Contessa will probably mature to 16.2hh, currently 9hh) Proven mare, real nice, good milk etc and she's currently wet, just weaned her foal a couple months ago but keeps occasionally sucking so her milk keeps coming. 

My thoughts are, one, that she will only be able to suckle for a short while before she outgrows her? Problem?? Or can she learn to flex her neck enough to get under there? Or be just long enough? 

Two, will the mare be able to produce enough milk for her? 

I'm planning on calling the vet and asking his advice too but just thought I'd ask incase someone has success or not?!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

iloverains said:


> Anyone have any knowledge or thoughts in regards to putting her on a 12.2hh welsh mare.
> 
> My thoughts are, one, that she will only be able to suckle for a short while before she outgrows her? Problem?? Or can she learn to flex her neck enough to get under there? Or be just long enough?
> 
> Two, will the mare be able to produce enough milk for her?


I know of someone who used a pony as a wet nurse to a TB/Draft cross foal when the mare died during foaling. It looked mighty funny as the foal grew, as he actually learned to kneel down to nurse!! But it worked. They did start to creep feed him as soon as he was interested in grain just because they worried about milk production, but the foal thrived.

Fingers crossed you can get the pony to accept Bubs.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I know of someone who used a pony as a wet nurse to a TB/Draft cross foal when the mare died during foaling. It looked mighty funny as the foal grew, as he actually learned to kneel down to nurse!! But it worked. They did start to creep feed him as soon as he was interested in grain just because they worried about milk production, but the foal thrived.
> 
> Fingers crossed you can get the pony to accept Bubs.



Haha. Would be a site to see. Thank you! 

Pony is arriving today - will keep you all updated. 
And thanks again everyone.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Welsh mare, Picture, arrived today - first introduction was a huge success. 

We ended up talking to the vets in regards to any drug use to help encourage the acceptance but two separate vets said I should give it a go without and drugs (oxytocin or p-something?, contraction drug) one suggested dousing her in the mare urine but we have read about the manure working so rolled with that as we had it handy. 

The owner of Picture gladly collected some of the mares previous foals manure so we put that on Contessa. 

Contessa didn't take long before she was suckling. And the mare accepted her to start it then got a little cranky as she doesn't have that much milk (weaned her foal a while ago but then she kept suckling as they had been put back together.) so we're just trying to stimulate the mares udder for her to start producing milk again. 

Suckled a few times this afternoon but have separated for the night.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sounds like a great start!!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

So I did that measure thing with Contessa and apparently she's gonna be 13.2hh. I mean, don't get me wrong that would be adorable, but I hope I measured that wrong 😂😂 I was hoping for 16+hh haha. 

But I did read they have to be 3months? Before it works? She's 6 days old today. 

coronet band to middle knee right?




Wish I had a big grassy paddock for her though ): 

New 3rd time lucky Mummy spent the night next door to Contessa. They have been watching each other and hanging out pretty close. Contessa will just waltz over and be upset there's a fence that she can't push over to get some on-demand fresh milk anytime she wants haha. 
They neigh to each other which is good.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

The string test can be pretty inaccurate lol! by the look of those legs she will get to around 16hh hopefully


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

I guess we'll just wait and see! 😁 

I checked one of my other horses, 9yo TB and he measures at 15.3, he's just over 16hh close hah. He's got short canons though. 

Let me see if I have more cute photos for you guys.
She could nearly pass as a kangaroo. 

I'm worried about her weight though. Every time she seems to gain some, she grows! She's still ribby and just a little erring on the slim side. We're weighing her nearly daily and she gains a kilo or more a day! Also probably half a cm a day.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Maybe you could talk to your vet if you're concerned. They use A LOT of nutrients to grow, so it's possible there's something specific she's lacking in her diet, but I think she looks pretty good, and she obviously feels great!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

She did 4 poos yesterday! Yay. Hadn't pooed in 4 days! The last two came out like slop and the last one with little nuggets in it. Hopefully she's doesn't have the runs too bad. 
Have photos of them if anyone really wanted to see. Haha

Thanks BlindHorseEnthusiast she sure does feel good. She's starting to kick up her heels a bit now! Will open her paddock up today for more room. She's sure footed too. 

She looks to have gained weight over night (slept in my bed for the first time since the beginning!) 
Are foals usually lean like this at a week old? She's 8 days today. 

She much prefers Pictures (mare) milk over the bottle haha. She's had about 5 drinks a day from Picture, and unlimited bottle - which she still isn't drinking "enough" for her age/size. But she's not off it either, just too busy sleeping or playing to have anymore! 

She started to investigate the others manure, she tried eating "mums" but I had to stop her because I found a worm ): but I wormed mum so hopefully she can eat that soon enough. In the meantime I collected some of my gelding poo and put a couple piles around. She's sniffed but not eaten any yet.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I can't offer personal experience, but did a bit of reading around and it seems that it's pretty normal for them to be bony at first because they don't build much fat before birth the way human babies do. I'm sure like anything it depends on the individual too, and her not having mom doesn't help. I see why you might be concerned (I probably would be too, not knowing any better), so like I said, if you're concerned ask the vet 

If you wanted to post pics, I doubt anyone would complain, but I don't think anybody is going to ask either lol


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you  

Contessa has put on weight overnight! So that's good haha. 

Picture is still warming upto Contessa. She lets her drink about 5-8 times a day. 

Contessa has such a nice canter, although I don't know much about foal movement! 

I made a esky/igloo cooler feeder for her, trying it out today. And we're being around her less and less so she doesn't reply on us anymore. She still nickers when she sees us but doesn't fret when we leave. 

Picture is teaching her some horse manners too, and contessa caught on real quick what the ears back and tail swish means.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Glad she is doing better.  Are you halter breaking her yet? Just curious. 

Btw I like your tattoo


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

The first set of pictures you posted asking if she looked thin scared me - and I have foaled out upwards of 200 mares, so I have seen lots of foals. The next set aren't as alarming, but I would not want to see her drop _any_ weight. I hope you can find a way to entice her to eat more and that Picture continues to relax and let her nurse.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Glad she is doing better.  Are you halter breaking her yet? Just curious.
> 
> Btw I like your tattoo


Well we had to put a halter on her when we took her and Mim to the vet etc. but have just been concentrating on getting her healthy. 
And thanks haha





phantomhorse13 said:


> The first set of pictures you posted asking if she looked thin scared me - and I have foaled out upwards of 200 mares, so I have seen lots of foals. The next set aren't as alarming, but I would not want to see her drop _any_ weight. I hope you can find a way to entice her to eat more and that Picture continues to relax and let her nurse.


Yeah, scaring me too. The vets (several) weren't concerned and said she's fine and will pick up. But I've been paranoid about it. I'm just so happy she is slowing gaining and not losing any. She has as much milk as she wants, and has a good appitite, but doesn't drink as much as I would have thought. She drinks at least 350ml every hour and then extra from Picture. She came out of the womb thin too. 

So hopefully you'll see a tubby Contessa soon enough!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

I gave Picture a carrot, and then she thought I had another one haha. 

Made an auto esky/igloo Cooler feeder! She drank from it straight away but doesn't understand that it's always there. Getting the hang of it. 

Getting a run down after she was playing in the rain. 

She looks to have gained weight too, yay.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Well since I'm no longer spending every waking hour with Contessa and got back to work and a somewhat normal routine I haven't updated this thread. 

So here's an update 

Contessa is doing super, she's put on weight, and still slowly growing, she's filled out heaps and her chest has opened up nicely, but not much height on the little girl. Still has legs that go on forever though. 

She has her feeder 24/7 and still in with Picture who she drinks from too. And is eating hay quite a bit. 

She loves to play and run as I'm sure all foals do, more like a goat then a horse 😂 And she still neighs everytime she sees me (or any human for that matter) was planning on taking her out to the grass field for a run this weekend but the weather has other plans, so will have to wait a bit longer. 

She's just over three weeks old.

Oh and the photo of her knee is her first boo boo haha.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

She looks awesome! Love the action shots lol


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

She trying out for the rodeo????? Spicy little one. Good to see her starting to gain.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Spicy alright! She's such a spunky thing. And getting bigger and fatter everyday. 

She's also halter trained now and can take her for walks and pick up all her feet!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Wow!! She's gotten big!!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

She's putting on weight really well now. She looks beautiful!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

So Contessa is still going super! 

She's at the foster mares place ATM which they have a lovely big grass field which is awesome, but I don't get to see her everyday, but I guess I can live with that. Haha. 

She's still on powdered milk just incase, but she drinks a lot from Picture. 

We've also taken them on a few float trips as the owners are breeding Picture this year. Contessa just walks up after her and is so perfect during the ride. She's such a gem. 

And the last photo is of Contessas paddock mate, Effie, she is next level cute! I'll try and get more photos of her because she is just ridiculous. Such a spunky thing.


----------



## KimbaKitty (Oct 14, 2017)

Hows's she going? Anymore Photos?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Yes, update time!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh yes! Update is well overdue. 

She's going super. I love her so much. She's growing into such a lovely filly. 

She still thinks she owns people, she wouldn't dare hurt a human but if you stop patting her and go pat Effie (her little friend) She'll proper attack her - like lunge and bite and kick, naughty naughty little thing, we've been working on it though and she is getting better, still can put her little ears back but that's the extent. Couldn't imagine trying to deal with that when she's 16 odd hands!! 

She's finally grown into her joints too, she's got some nice bone and strong body. Love it. And a huuggeee walk that's to die for, I'm probably super bias by the way haha. 

But other than that, she is great to lead and float, pick up her hooves which are really healthy!! And she comes when called. And she's already learning to put up with my inner 10 yr old girl. 

Enough deets. Here's some photos! 
These are from last week. 
1. Her with Mumma, they're nearly the same size!! Mums 12.2hh 
2 + 3. My uncle trying to "wrangle" her - as you can see she's is totally upset about it.
4. Her beautiful face. Which has flattened out heaappss, it's a real mix of both mum and dad which is nice. 

And these are from a few weeks ago. 
5. Just putting up with me. 
6. Effie behind her 
7. Nice side shot
8. Were pretty good at pulling the same faces and she lurrvveesss neck scratches
9. Mum having a go at picking up her hooves (she's not a horse person haha).
10. Angry Madame miss. shes got a mean face when she's like that haha. She was still angry at Effie for stealing the show.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

She’s really grown into herself!!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

She is maturing into a lovely girl!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Beautiful, growing so nicely!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank youuu!! 

I'll have to try and get some shots of her running and playing - I don't see it much she's pretty lazy actually haha.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

What a pretty little filly, she is getting so big.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Pretty, pretty!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Went and saw my baby girl today! Got some more photos. 

We're weaning her off her powdered milk now. So she'll just have foster Pictures milk, grass and some yummy bucket food. 

She's started to get bum high! And nearly lost all her foal fluff. (Summer here btw) 

And she's nearly as big as her mum now (12.2hh!)


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

I also tried to "make" her run around. Did not work at all. I like jumped and was running around and she just watched me. Even when I ran to her or tried to psych her up she wasn't having a bar of it and just watched me then walked up to me. 

We've got a pretty chill horse on our hands.


----------



## KimbaKitty (Oct 14, 2017)

Such a pretty girl!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

SOO shiny too!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What a lovely filly! <3


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks guys - for some reason I'm no longer able to like comments? :/ 


That aside - update time. The big girl has run around a bit more when I go see her! 

I was chatting to one of the lovely girls who is caring for her and she was saying she picked up Contessas front hoof and she tried laying down. And she's done it to me too! She used to try and get her leg away, but that doesn't work, so if she wants to get away but she knows she can't get out, she'll just collapse haha, she just goes to bow and then keeps getting lower until you let go. How lazy is that. So clever too. 
I pick up her feet everytime I see her and she doesn't do it all the time. But it's funny when she does. 

She's also getting better in regards to not being so aggressive towards Effie when humans are around, she's a quick learner and just a little flick on the chest and she'll act like that she never did anything wrong and she's a perfect princess and there's no reason to get up her and that she'll never do it again. 

She doesn't like conflict ? She's also incredibly lazy, as I've stated before. Like she just would prefer to walk very big slow steps then do anything else. I'm hoping my mare I'll be putting her with after she's weaned helps spice her up a bit and gets her used to her long legs. 

Anyway, without further ado - here's some photos of the big girl who has nearly outgrown her mother. 

Excuse my face, but she even pushes her head into me for cuddles haha. 
And Effie has grown a bit too.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

And some fantastic screen shots of her running around. ;D

Some are from yesterday, some a couple weeks before. 
Wasn't kidding when I said a big slow walk (third pic)


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Okay, that's it that's all. 

Hope everyone else's fluff balls are doing well.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Such a silly filly! Love her!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Madame is growing into her legs now, but they're still long! I'm not overly knowledgeable on foal/growing conformation, but I'm hoping her femur will grow more then her cannon bones, her knees are very high!! And I like them low  Other than that, I'm extremely happy with how she's turning out, both conformation and temperament, she's the chillest horse I've ever owned, so much like her father, and suchhhhh a quick learner, but still has a fun personality and some cheeky testing behaviour.

She's pretty solid at doing her hooves and leading now, but I can't get her any faster then a walk yet.
She's also outgrown her foster Mother, so she stands about 12.3hh and her rump is 13hh, and she's 6 months tomorrow, and she'll be coming home soon, when the rain stops, for weaning and then I can smoosh her face everyday! 

Will post photos in another post.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Excuse my super safe footwear, she has stood on my foot before, and it did hurt that's for sure, but did I learn, no, of course not, I never do. 

And as you can see, much bigger then Mumma!!!


----------



## HorseyGirlHannah (Mar 11, 2018)

I've just gone through the whole thread and wow! She's grown so much and looks like a spunky character haha. Good luck with whatever you decide to do with her and I hope you both go far.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Looking great!


----------



## Horse1029 (Apr 1, 2017)

I saw this on the "Recent" bar and was just checking it out, but i got pretty invested in your not-so little baby! She is too cute, but it's such a shame that happened to her mom. I'm definitely going to keep following her-she is such a character already!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

She is growing up nicely. Cannon bones are 99% the length they are going to be at birth. Her cannon bones won't get any longer. She'll be fine and a beautiful horse.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

HorseyGirlHannah said:


> I've just gone through the whole thread and wow! She's grown so much and looks like a spunky character haha. Good luck with whatever you decide to do with her and I hope you both go far.





Horse1029 said:


> I saw this on the "Recent" bar and was just checking it out, but i got pretty invested in your not-so little baby! She is too cute, but it's such a shame that happened to her mom. I'm definitely going to keep following her-she is such a character already!


Haha thank you both - I'm glad you've joined the journey - I'll try to continue updating here and there well into her competition days - I'm super excited for our future 



LoriF said:


> She is growing up nicely. Cannon bones are 99% the length they are going to be at birth. Her cannon bones won't get any longer. She'll be fine and a beautiful horse.


Oh I'm glad to hear that! Thank you LoriF! I am a bit fussy about legs XD :biglaugh:


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh ****, now I've just looked back on the thread and getting all teary eyed. Contessa is also 6 months today, and it's been a huge whirlwind of emotions that's for sure, but it's so nice being able to look back and see how far she's progressed, she was so skinny as a bubba and now she's a tubby happy strong Filly. 
Thank you all for helping me with all my questions and queries.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

So happy for you and Contessa


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Just read the whole thread. I'm so sorry about your mare but wow she gave you a beautiful filly and look at how much she's grown! She will be such a lovely horse. Keep us updated


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks guys 🙂 

Another update today. Went and saw the big critter this morning and she hasn’t grown too much since last time. But she was very active today!! She’s still a cranky pants when Effie tries to get cuddles. 

She’s a little sick atm, just a bit snotty and has some swollen neck glands, but we’ll fix her up. 

And exciting news, she’s coming home in two weeks!!! I’m so excited to get her back here.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hahaha omg she is such a bully!!! Bet you're itching to get the lil madam home! Yey!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

She sure is! Super excited. She comes home Wednesday. 

Here’s some more photos from the other day, it’s still funny seeing her outgrow her foster mumma


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

My baby is hommeeeee! 

She took a bit to get on the float, cause she’s far too big and lazy to push her on like we did when she’s was a bubba - but with a bit of patience and a carrot we lured her on with no stress. 

Put her in the same paddock she was in before she left with Picture the foster dam, and let them settle for a day/night. Then the next day put Rains, my old mare in with them for a day/night and now Rains and Contessa are in the same paddock and Picture is next door/over the fence. And they’re doing really well. They will both wander away from each other and I have several piles of hay so they can choose to eat together or separate. So they’ve been quite happy like this. We will take picture back home tomorrow. 

Contessa is as big as Rains too. And much bigger then Picture. My gelding is also being super friendly over the fence to Contessa


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

She's sooo pretty! Yey for having her home!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Took Contessa for a walk, first time without another horse, she could still see them. But she was super chill.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Looking good! Really growing into a lovely looking horse


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Update time!

Contessa is going super, she's healthy, sound and happy. 
I've been taking her for walks here and there around the property, I put her and Rains (retired mare/paddock mate) in a paddock Contessa hasn't been in before, and I was sort of hoping they'd run around, but they didn't, so my sister grabbed Rains and took her for a trot and Contessa mostly followed haha, so I got some pictures of her floating around, she really didn't care about the paddock though, she's so chill. 

She's ten months old now too. Time has flown!

Side note - It's mid winter here (Aus) so she's nice and fluffy and a little dirty. 
































^This is Rains in front, they both look very similar, I honestly sometimes get them mixed up from a distance through the trees. But up close you can clearly tell. And now that Contessa is outgrowing her it's becoming less and less.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Contessa is such a pretty filly, I love her color too. Isn't it so much fun just to hang out with them?


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

LoriF said:


> Contessa is such a pretty filly, I love her color too. Isn't it so much fun just to hang out with them?


Thank you - I agree! I was quite chuffed when she came out with no white at all, I think she is going to get quite dark as she matures though.
I love hanging out with them, I'm incredibly lucky the amount of time I get to spend with my horses.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

She's such a pretty mahogany color. I kind of like them with no white at all unless the white is really high stockings or something like that. She's a dark horse and she's going to be gorgeous.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

It’s the big girls birthday today! She made the big one year old. So happy with her. Miss her muma though. 

She got a big juicy carrot for breakfast haha. And I’m also planning on having a little photo shoot with her on Tues so I’ll post some of them. 

Besides that, she’s doing super as per which is always nice. I reckon she’s probably 14hh, I’ll have to measure her. I’ve been taking her for walks, and she can now load on the float, all that basic training stuff.


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Contessa! I went through the entire thread from start to finish. I'm sure you miss her momma lots...I can't imagine. Glad everything has worked out for your little filly though! I look forward to seeing pictures from the photo shoot.

I also found the Instagram that you mentioned earlier in this thread. Some videos of little Contessa playing around made me laugh out loud. So fun!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

RedDunPaint said:


> Happy Birthday, Contessa! I went through the entire thread from start to finish. I'm sure you miss her momma lots...I can't imagine. Glad everything has worked out for your little filly though! I look forward to seeing pictures from the photo shoot.
> 
> I also found the Instagram that you mentioned earlier in this thread. Some videos of little Contessa playing around made me laugh out loud. So fun!



Haha thank you! She is a cracker, I’ll have to get some more video of her running around, because she’s got some moves, aerial moves haha


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Alright, here’s a some photos. 
And as you can probably tell, she’s a bit underweight, we’re in a drought here atm and she’s fussy with the hay, but I’ve upped her feed and now getting it three times a day, she’s slowly putting it back on. 
Also I think she grew too. 


The lighting wasn’t great, so may be getting some more photos next week. 


And, it was her first time in the forestry! As you can see I took her paddock mate, and my sister took her Gelding for a walk, but contessa couldn’t give two hoots about anything in the forestry, she walked over the Rd and there’s a little gully (dry) but she just followed me everywhere. 
She was also in season, which tbh I didn’t know 1yr olds actually went in season.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Well over due update! 

Bubba Contess is now 15months! She’s about 14.1hh and has a nice summer coat now. 
I take her for the odd walk around the property. And she just follows me everywhere. Even when I went to take a photo of her, I couldn’t get far enough away so I went on the other side of a small jump, and instead of just standing like any other horse would, or going around, she just popped over it haha. 

And she still hasn’t grown into her ears haha


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Baby got a booboo. Don’t know how, and it’s not bad, but it’s muddy and flies galore, so decided to bandage it. 
She was so good though, just stood stock still while I wrapped it, and then didn’t care about it at all, not even a funny walk. 

She also freaked me out the other day, she was in the rain, which she usually goes under the shelter when it rains, but she was wet at feed time, then she laid down and was looking around at her belly and I thought possibly colic? So got her up and took her out, started muching the grass straight away, wee’d and was all jolly, but then she was like walking in a crouched kinda weird walk with her hind for a few steps. And was trying to rub on stuff, like me and the hay bag. So she was just itchy, which is exactly what Mim (her dam) used to do!! And it freaked me out every time. 

Haha just as I’m typing this, I’m on the deck, and I let her eat the lawn after I did her bandage and she was eating for a while, then went for a run, she did a few laps and then went down to the paddock, AND CLEARED THE FENCE! Straight back into the paddock. It’s only probably 90cm on that side but freaking effortlessly- except now I have to change the fence to make sure she doesn’t jump out! Not that I think she would. 
Thankfully she wasn’t stressy, she just saw her opportunity and took it haha.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

I was filming her running around and got the jump on video, but very hard to see.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

She's grown up so much! My draft filly used to regularly jump into the neighbor's field. She was a pain about it. Had to be jumped back in as that field was landlocked.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

QtrBel said:


> She's grown up so much! My draft filly used to regularly jump into the neighbor's field. She was a pain about it. Had to be jumped back in as that field was landlocked.


Yeah she has done some growing these past few months, went from a foal look to a horse pretty quick! Still a baby though ahha

Oh ****, that wouldn't have been fun!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

She did it again. I let my geldings out into a little temporary paddock at the bottom side of their current paddock, which is beside Contessas, and I was just pushing the boys through, next minute, I turn around and there she is casually walking towards me - she jumped over the post and rail fence, which is like 1m, super casual, obviously easily, I didn’t see it, but the fence is untouched. 

Building a new paddock soon, that fence will be 140cm - so here’s hoping haha.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Big gurl is 18months now. 

A couple weeks ago I went to feed one morning and she wasn’t eating properly, after some watching and assessing along with vet and dentist advice we all agreed she had something up with her teeth, so booked the dentist and she came and checked her out and turns out she has a fractured molar (309) doesn’t look too bad, hopefully just a chipped cap, can’t tell without x-rays what’s really going on, so for now just watching it, keeping an eye out for infections. She was eating funny (spitting out hay) for a week, but is back to normal now. Which is great. 

Haven’t done anything with her for a while, it’s been either too hot, I’m too busy/tired, or it’s raining! 

But she’s good otherwise.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

OH MY GOSH. I looked at that picture and thought WHAT THE HECK KINDA BIT IS THAT!?


D'oh!




So now I'm: OH MY GOSH she's so pretty!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

What a pretty girl! I can’t believe she’s so big already! I can remember when she was born!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> OH MY GOSH. I looked at that picture and thought WHAT THE HECK KINDA BIT IS THAT!?
> 
> 
> D'oh!
> ...


Hahaha, new way of training, haven’t you heard. 
But considering she’s never (I’ve never) put anything in her mouth let alone metal, she took the gag really well, was a little fussy with her tongue and backed up a few times. But I was impressed. 





GMA100 said:


> What a pretty girl! I can’t believe she’s so big already! I can remember when she was born!


Just reminded me that I was going to measure her actually! The dentist asked her height, and I’m like, oh idk, maybe 14hh? And she disagreed and thought 14.3hh - so I’ll check haha. And yeah, time has flown by.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

She’s 14.2hh - that’s me measuring her with a tape measure eyeballing from the tape to her wither, while she was eating, so probably not the most accurate but hey.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Give me a bit any day.... any bit has got to be better than this. Hey, what exactly is this contraption????? MOOOOOOOM!!!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Contessas tooth is causing no issues so far, which is nice. Still keeping a close eye on the pesky thing. 

So I came across her old blanket, that I made from another blanket for when it was cold when I was nursing her, and well, as expected she’s well outgrown it. I’ll try and find a baby photo of her with it on. 

She was scared of it at first, because I had it laid out on the ground, so she went over for a sniff and bit it and then freaked her self out even more because she didn’t let go, so it was “chasing” her. But she got used to it eventually. 

She’s really good at being tied too, just falls asleep. What a good baby. 

She looks like a mule in the second photo haha.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Random update on Bubba C. 

She’s good - not great, had the dentist come out again and her tooth is same same, which is good. She’s eating well, I’d prefer if she was in better condition so I’ve been working on her diet, I think it’s mainly due to that fact that the hay is so terrible. 

They’re all getting their winter coats now too - and she’s filthy, it’s been raining on and off here for months now. 
The first two photos are recent. She’s in front closest of the trotting. 

And the last photo was a month or so ago, the gelding behind her is 15.2hh (high wither)
And I measured her yesterday and she was 14.2 (dodgy tape measure measure) and she barely has a wither. 

So yeah. Hope everyone’s well.


----------



## The Stomp (Jan 22, 2019)

Just finished reading the entire story, and let me tell you it was amazing! Watching her go from baby to looking like an adult, it's astonishing how nature works


----------



## seawitch (May 26, 2019)

Your filly is so beautiful! I've just finished the whole story; so sad to lose the dam, but she left you a wonderful gift. You've done well with her. 


I believe she'll be an elegant mare, and she already likes to jump. That can be a blessing and a curse at her tender age; I hope she's sensible enough not to injure herself while she's having such fun.  She's still got a lot of growing up to do. 



I hope you'll continue updating her progress as she matures. Best wishes to you.

:runninghorse2:


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

The Stomp said:


> Just finished reading the entire story, and let me tell you it was amazing! Watching her go from baby to looking like an adult, it's astonishing how nature works






seawitch said:


> Your filly is so beautiful! I've just finished the whole story; so sad to lose the dam, but she left you a wonderful gift. You've done well with her.
> 
> 
> I believe she'll be an elegant mare, and she already likes to jump. That can be a blessing and a curse at her tender age; I hope she's sensible enough not to injure herself while she's having such fun. 🙂 She's still got a lot of growing up to do.
> ...


Thanks guys - thanks for kind words. 
I’m glad I can share her journey with you all 🙂 I will try to continue updating well into her adulthood. 


And a little update on her while I’m here, she’s good as per which is always nice. I put wraps on her the other day for the first time (first time for anything on her legs) because I put her in a new paddock, and I’m pedantic and I knew she’d run around so safety first haha. And she had no reaction or care in the world, nothing, no high steps like every other horse in the world haha. 
She loved the new paddock though.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Bubba C is two in two months! 
I can’t believe it. I think I’ll take her to the beach for her birthday. 

She’s in a new much bigger paddock now, but it’s hilly and paddock paradise style. And she loves it - so do my other horses and they go for runs up and down the gully. One day they were all just eating and Contessa was lapping the two gully chutes having a great time kicking up her heels. 

Here’s a couple photos.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Big girl turned two - a few weeks ago. Was gonna wait till I had some photos to show, but I haven’t gotten around to it yet.

But here’s some random snaps. 

She’s been doing super though. Measured her at 14.3hh, still tiny!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Pretty girl. Growing up well. Did you get to bring her to the beach?


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

Just got caught up on this thread from beginning to end - how exciting watching her grow.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

QtrBel said:


> Pretty girl. Growing up well. Did you get to bring her to the beach?


No I haven't yet - I hate floating, so I've been putting it off, even though she loads like a dream and everytime she's travelled she's been great. 

I was thinking about it for this weekend, but she's pulled up lame overnight, thinking hoof abscess, hoping just a hoof abscess anyway. So maybe when that goes away. If not the beach, I'll get photos of her somewhere around home


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

I still haven't taken her out. I'll get there eventually haha. But heres some photos of her shiney summer coat. 

The photo of the two is her on the right and my just 16hh TB on the left. 
She's definitely grown, will have to measure her again.

I'm still so keen to see what she'll mature like.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Well - I finally got some photos. So here you go, belated 2y/o pics. 

And I trimmed her mane for the first time. I love her so much.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Does she have some "tude or what! Spunky girl has grown so much. Such a beauty.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Sure does! I love it haha. Thank you


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Little update on the big girl. She just doesn’t stop growing, but very slowly. I doubt she’s 15hh yet, but she’s taken over my 15.1hh gelding in body height (he has a massive wither) 

She’s gained a little weight too. Still a bit more to go. 

I’ve started working her a bit more, just lunging mainly walk and a bit of trot, walking over poles and just encouraging that top line to build some muscle in the right places. 

And! I noticed today she had bird catcher spots? Or some tiny white spots nonetheless. Kinda thought they could be from scarring, but they’re too round and every other scratch she’s had, her hairs darker. 
It shocked me. I thought it was bird poo to start with. But her actual skin has gone white/pink. 

Her winter coat is coming through now too. Even though it’s still hot as.

2nd last photo is her leaving me to play with the tarp haha. Curious baby.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Sometimes it is just from bug bites and those typically disappear by the next shed/new coat cycle and others are more permanent.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

QtrBel said:


> Sometimes it is just from bug bites and those typically disappear by the next shed/new coat cycle and others are more permanent.


Mmm interesting - I guess time will tell!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Contessa is going well - she’s 15.2hh now, and she’ll be 3 late September. Still interested to see what height she’ll finish up at - but I’m pretty happy she hit 15.2hh. 

She did get colic a few months ago, they got out of the paddock I presume she ate some fertiliser pellets. Was a two day ordeal, but got through it. 

I’ve been working her a bit more recently, just in hand and slowly starting the breaking process, I don’t plan on backing her until at least 3.5yrs, but I’d like to get her stronger and better on the ground beforehand. 

She’s so adorable and I love her to bits. She’s still very opinionated and a bit pushy, but she’s getting more responsive and starting to understand. 

Here’s some photos of the past few months. 

Standing next to my TB (16hh) 
First time with a rug 
First time with a bit 
Hand grazing 
Looking at me absolutely disgusted that I tied her up so she couldn’t steal the TBs feed. 
And the last two is this morning, she wanted to come out haha. 


Nearly spring here too, so she’s shedding.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Time sure has flown by!


----------

